# UNter Linux auf Win Partition zugreifen?



## blunznwurscht (26. März 2003)

MOin

KAnn mir jemand schnell erklären wie ich unter Red Hat Dateien auf meine Windows Partition speichern kann?


----------



## sumpfhuhn (26. März 2003)

da ich kein fat oder ntfs nutze weiss ich das auch net genau, aber du musst das glub mounten

mount --help


----------



## JoelH (26. März 2003)

*hmm,*

also wenn die Winplatte fat Format ist dann kannste einfach ein Verzeichniss anlegen, zb. /mnt/windows und dann mit mount die entsprechende Partition mounten also so in dieser art 
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows

hda1 ist die erste Partition auf der ersten IDE Platte.


----------



## Christian Fein (26. März 2003)

JoelH sagt es schon richtig nur solltest 
solange dir das Filesystem welches du mounten willst bekannt ist, dieses auch angeben 
z.b FAT32
mount -t vfat /dev/hba1 /mnt/win

mehreres zu der -t option 
siehe man mount


----------



## blunznwurscht (26. März 2003)

Laute Dankeschön. Ihr habt mir echt geholfen


----------

